# [installation] activer devtmpfs - init-early.sh ...

## keyv1

Bonjour,

Suite à l'installation , gentoo stop le boot à ce niveau :

init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3640 bytes left

J'ai trouvé des informations qui signale que ce problème peut être résolu en activant devtmpfs, cependant étant débutant sur gentoo, je ne sais pas comment faire...

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la liste des manip svp et me confirmer que le problème vient bien de la.

Merci

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## keyv1

Enfaite j'ai suivi le tuto d'installation à la lettre... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1

Donc la comme la système est installé, je dois tout réinstaller ou alors je peux revenir dessus pour activer ?

Si je peux revenir dessus, comment faire ? (bouton sur cd puis commandes a faire ? ...)

Merci

----------

## Poussin

C'est le bug du stage3 bug du stage3.

Repars du liveCD, monte ta partitions root , fais les 3 modifs qui sont dans le lien ci-dessus, unmount et reboot.

----------

## keyv1

Merci ca avance, mais désormais j'ai un blocage à ce niveau :

INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

Idem jusqu'a c6...

----------

